
How Facebook targets ads for sites viewed in incognito mode - richardfeynman
https://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/107048/how-is-facebook-targeting-me-with-ads-for-a-site-that-i-viewed-in-incognito-mode
======
richardfeynman
This is an interesting vulnerability in Chrome. Cookies from websites viewed
in incognito mode are apparently available to websites viewed in non-incognito
mode, provided that a regular browser is open while an incognito browser is
open. Facebook looks at the temporary cookies folder and can later serve you
retargeting ads based on sites you visited while in incognito mode.

